# My Girls



## Momto3boys (Nov 10, 2009)

Since I finally introduced myself, I thought it was time to introduce my girls :luv 

First is Kaymen, she is 7.5 yrs old


----------



## Momto3boys (Nov 10, 2009)

Here's Kasey, she was born July 26th, she was soooooo tiny when we got her and that was only a mth ago, she looked like a 6 week old kitten, not a 3 mth old. She was kept outside in a pen, no shelter, no nothing, they needed to be kept in a cage so the foxes wouldn't get them :yikes 










She LOVES my 4 yr old :luv 









Everyone says Kasey is a funny tabby because of her markings, have you guys ever seen tabby's like this?









But I think she's perfect, my friends husband says she's the ugliest tabby he's ever seen, but he's an idiot! lol


----------



## Momto3boys (Nov 10, 2009)

And here's Kipper, she was born on Sept 27th, just a tiny little thing, Ive ALWAYS wanted a Calico cat, Calico's and Tortie's are my favortie, just love them!!

When I heard about this little girl, hubby and I just couldn't say No....her poor ears are so full of mites, she couldn't hear  We thought she was deaf but the vet took a bunch of gunk out and we've been putting Tresaderm in her ears twice a day and we think we notice a difference, she seems to hear a little now but I guess time will tell. She hates being locked in a bedroom (first we kept her in the bathroom, but moved her to a bedroom so she has more room) she is soooo loveable and just loves attention, her and Kasey play with each other under the door but so far that's all, I can't wait to let her out and be part of the family!


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

What a gorgeous group of kitties! That picture of Kasey with your son -- frame it immediately. And you're right, Kasey's markings are very unusual. I don't think I've ever seen markings just like that. Kipper . . . . :luv


----------



## ogdred (Apr 7, 2009)

Momto3boys said:


>


 :luv :luv :luv That is the sweetest picture. You can _see_ the love and contentment on her little face. Your son must be an amazing little boy--kittens don't usually take to children like that!

I've never seen markings like Kasey's before, either. I think it's cool looking.


----------



## hoofmaiden (Sep 28, 2009)

They're gorgeous!!! Kasey is a "Torbie" -- tortoiseshell tabby, in the "classic" tabby pattern.

More on torbies: http://www.messybeast.com/tricolours.htm

And on tabby patterns: http://www.messybeast.com/spotted-cats.html


----------



## Gizmokitty (Nov 10, 2009)

All of them look so adorable!! Love the photo with the 4 year old and kitten. Kasy's colors do look cool, I never seen anything like it.


----------



## Momto3boys (Nov 10, 2009)

Thanks guys.....I'm glad I can share them with others who love cats...all my family, etc are like "they're just cats" and don't overly enjoy the funny stories I have of them :lol: 

I already have the picture of Tysin and Kasey printed, just need to find a frame for it, Im actually thinking of doing some sort of college with all the cats.....and one of the dogs as well  

Thanks sooooo much for the info on the Torbie's, I called hubby right away at work to tell him, haha.


----------



## Momto3boys (Nov 10, 2009)

Oh and I think Kasey is closer with Tysin because my 2 older boys go to school, they are 7 and 8, Tysin and I are both home all day and Tysin LOVES playing with Kasey.

Here's another one of them :luv 

LOL don't mind Ty, he's still in his jammies :lol:


----------



## Jeckel (Aug 11, 2009)

Too cute!


----------



## Momto3boys (Nov 10, 2009)

Thanks, Jeckel


----------



## hoofmaiden (Sep 28, 2009)

I think Kasey has a good thing going and she knows it. Her own personal child to do her bidding? Sa-WEET! :lol:


----------



## Momto3boys (Nov 10, 2009)

It's really funny because Tysin isnt a huge animal lover but the minute we brought Kasey home, he started calling her his "baby cat" and those 2 are inseperatable. She isn't overly cuddly in the daytime, she's plays alot but as soon as 7 o'clock rolls around she comes and waits in my bed (Tysin usually sleeps in our bed :roll: ) and waits for him, she stays with him until he falls asleep then she goes upstairs and does her own thing, it's just crazy but I love it!!

None of the kids really bother with Kaymen, she's kinda anti-social, she loves hubby and I and she will go in and snuggle with the kids if they're already sleeping but she's the typical tortie...she's a princess and she knows it!

I can't wait to let Kipper out and about, shes soooooo affectionate and demands attention, it's too cute since she's so tiny, but Im hoping her and Kasey become fast friends since Kaymen will never have anything to do with them :lol:


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Beautiful cats! :luv

And your little boy is adorable. What a sweet relationship he has with the Kasey. You can treasure those pictures forever.


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

So adorable!


----------



## Momto3boys (Nov 10, 2009)

I was getting ready for work last night (I stay with a 92 yr old lady during the night) and I always give the boys a kiss before I leave, even though they are asleep, when I came in the room, this is what I saw :luv 










Then Tysin playing the DS this morning and Kipper trying to help :lol: and eeeeek I really need to wash his bedroom wall


----------



## hoofmaiden (Sep 28, 2009)

Kasey and her boy have very similar sleeping expressions!! SO CUTE!!!!


----------



## Momto3boys (Nov 10, 2009)

:lol: makes me wanna snuggle in with them and go to sleep as well instead of walking out the door :wink:


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

Your pictures of those two together make my day! You can keep us supplied with those on a regular basis, if you don't mind.


----------



## Momto3boys (Nov 10, 2009)

:luv no problem!

I was having a nap on the couch earlier and Tysin kept going to get Kasey :lol: but there's no way she would stay and cuddle with me....I just hope she continues to stay close with him even as she grows up!


----------



## doublemom (Feb 17, 2008)

Beautiful fur-babies, and human ones too  I think it's so interesting how different cats have different relationships with their humans. Same in our family, four humans and three cats, all with different dynamics of who will cuddle with who but play with someone else, versus who feeds them daily (that would be me), etc. When I first saw the pix of your son and kitty asleep together, I told my husband that it had to be framed, it's so perfect. Great minds think alike  

Thanks for sharing the photos, they're wonderful 

Andi


----------



## tdmom (Oct 1, 2009)

Beautiful cats and son!!!


----------



## Momto3boys (Nov 10, 2009)

:luv Thank you guys so much, I am so proud of them all!!

Here's Ty and Kipper last night..Kipper is allowed out and about now and she won't have a nap unless she's cuddled up to someone


----------



## katlover13 (Apr 15, 2008)

Beautiful kitties and such a handsome son! You have done what I did when my boys were little. I was outnumbered in a house full of males, so my cats were female!


----------



## Momto3boys (Nov 10, 2009)

LOL my 2 dogs are both girls as well :lol:

Here's Kipper using Nellie as her own personal bed!!










Kipper and Kasey 










Here's my 2 older boys, Dakin and Corbin


----------



## Momto3boys (Nov 10, 2009)

These aren't my kitty's, but thought I would post them in this thread as well since they are my girls as well :wink: 

Lucy









Nellie


----------



## katlover13 (Apr 15, 2008)

You have such a beautiful family! Boys and animals all look very well loved and happy. Your pictures of your boys with their buzz-cuts really bring back some memories. Don't you just love to rub your cheek against their fuzzy hair and cuddle them? :lol:


----------



## Momto3boys (Nov 10, 2009)

awww, thanks so much, :luv and I do love the buzz cuts, I find it's so much neater and cleaner looking and Tysin has to have a buzz cut, since he has fuzzy fuzzy hair, if we don't buzz his hair, this is how it grows :luv 

Of course this was 2 years ago but we've been keeping his hair short since then  









My Dad thinks I should let his hair grow again but people are mean and I had alot of rude comments about it


----------



## ILoveKitties (Nov 6, 2009)

Momto3boys said:


> Here's Kasey, she was born July 26th, she was soooooo tiny when we got her and that was only a mth ago, she looked like a 6 week old kitten, not a 3 mth old. She was kept outside in a pen, no shelter, no nothing, they needed to be kept in a cage so the foxes wouldn't get them :yikes
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My kitty looks like your but with less brown spots, what kind of breed is it?


----------



## Momto3boys (Nov 10, 2009)

Just a regular ol housecat.....

But her color is apparently Torbie (Tortieshell and Tabby mix), it's all explained on the first page of this thread


----------



## Moggy (Oct 27, 2009)

Wow, your kitties are beautiful! I have never seen a tabby quite like that but I think its very pretty.


----------



## Momto3boys (Nov 10, 2009)

Here's a pic of the kittens I took last night :luv


----------



## Sarah-Lou (Sep 22, 2009)

Awwwww absolutely beautiful!!


----------



## Momto3boys (Nov 10, 2009)

Thanks, I LOVE this pic of them, it's definately one of my favorites :luv


----------



## Adrienne123 (May 13, 2009)

What great pictures. Love all the kitties :luv


----------



## hoofmaiden (Sep 28, 2009)

That is ONE GREAT PHOTO!!!! (and 2 VERY cute cats!)


----------



## Momto3boys (Nov 10, 2009)

I know, I was really lucky to get that shot, I always run for the camera when I see them being cute, but usually one of them ends up following me or moving so I never get the super cute shots....but this time they co-operated


----------



## P&R (Sep 10, 2009)

Oh what BEAUTIFUL kitties! I've deff never seen one like Kasey before but she's beautiful! Also she shares the same birthday as Rosalie (July 26th!) and I LOVE kipper (calico's are my FAV!). You have a beautiful family! Sounds like mine, only with the kids opposite (I have 3 daughters ages 9, 7 and 4) and 2 dogs as well, lol. I only have 2 of my own kitties but I usually have an extra foster at my home any given day of the week, lol.


----------

